# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  My husband has a possible chip in his gums

## Blessing_in_Disguise

Back in 1994 my husband has his wisdom teeth removed in the military.  A few years ago, he went to a dentist to get a tooth pulled, and on the x-rays, my husband noticed what would appear to be a filling lodged in his lower jaw below the gum line.

The dentist could not explain what it was, only that it was made of some sort of metal, and the dentist refused to remove it, saying it might cause nerve damage.

My husband never had any missing fillings that which could explain this mysterious metallic object.


We would like to find somebody who could remove this object and have it analyzed.  Both my husband and I are activists against the New World Order, and have been outspoken and instrumental in calling our fellow citizens to arms.  We are afraid this is an attempt to keep tabs on our subversive activities.  My husband has always been a very powerful crusader in the Christian faith and has, for years, warned others of the impending New World Order and One World Faith.

Any thoughts?  We have considered a type of RFID scanner to at least test if there is readable content.  In our opinion, it would be easily removed with a scalpel, and we would do it ourselves if it were not for the fear of nerve damage.

We live in Colorado, near Denver.  Can anyone help us?

By the grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, we pray someone will respond to our call,
Be blessed.

----------


## dr. hfn

is your husband Chuck Baldwin?!  you need to go to all the media u can and tell them

----------


## rpfan2008

There was a similar story I heard abt someone who was chipped in his shoulder.

----------


## LongStrangeTrip

When wisdom teeth are removed it is not uncommon for small pieces to be left behind in the jaw.
The highest probability here is that your dentist is an idiot and can't read an xray. Find a new dentist.

----------


## acptulsa

If you want to confirm your theory without risking nerve damage at all, have a pro 'sweep' your husband for 'bugs'.  Won't hurt a bit, and if the whatever is transmitting a signal you'll soon know.  You should get a discount because they don't have to sweep a whole house and because your husband can go to them.

No signal--no worries.  And if your suspicions do turn out to be right, your husband still has the evidence.

----------


## brandon

There isn't a chip in your husband's gums.

Unless your dentist is Jewish. That's a completely different story

----------


## pacelli

At any point during the dental process did the dentist repeatedly say, "Is it safe?"

YouTube - Is it safe?

----------


## tmosley

RFID didn't exist in 1994, nor were there transmitters of any type powerful enough to transmit signal to be read outside that could fit in an area the size you described.

It's probably from some injury he had as a child that he doesn't remember.  Or he had a $#@!ty oral surgeon (which he did if he was at a VA hospital for that) that left a spreader in the tooth bed.  That is grounds for a lawsuit.

----------


## Blessing_in_Disguise

We appreciate your feedback (and your humor). 

Thank you and God bless.

----------


## ramallamamama

Hi BiD.

I chipped my tooth once.

Truth: stranger than fiction.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

> RFID didn't exist in 1994, nor were there transmitters of any type powerful enough to transmit signal to be read outside that could fit in an area the size you described.
> 
> It's probably from some injury he had as a child that he doesn't remember.  Or he had a $#@!ty oral surgeon (which he did if he was at a VA hospital for that) that left a spreader in the tooth bed.  That is grounds for a lawsuit.


Are you sure about that?  I have been hearing about RFID for a LOONG time and want to say I first heard about it in the mid 90s.  First heard about it on Coast to Coast AM and thought the woman talking about it was completely nuts because like you said, there was nothing like this at the time available to us.  She also talked about currency being switched over to debit cards and how it would eventually kill off the notion of cash.  She has her own show.  http://www.katherinealbrecht.com/  Here is her website.  Very interesting and scary stuff.

----------


## ScoutsHonor

> i chipped my tooth once.
> 
> Truth: Stranger than fiction.

----------


## IPSecure

IBM said it was looking to DNA "origami" for a powerful new generation of ultra-tiny microchips.

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1

----------

